# Please pigeonhole this "Bible" for me



## kvanlaan (Oct 9, 2008)

Revolve (NCV): The Complete New Testament | Thomas Nelson | Publisher of Christian books, videos, software, bibles, children's toys, and more.

The printed brochure I have here starts out with "Most teens don't read their Bible, but they do read magazines! The bestselling Revolve series puts the text of the Bible in a magazine format to show how it is relevant and understandable. This is the perfect Bible for any teen girl who is trying to figure out what in the world the Bible has to do with her life today!"

On a personal note, I am so glad that this "Bible" is available on the market today, because this is what my daughters _need_. 

What is this thing?


----------



## Grymir (Oct 9, 2008)

Now if they used the KJV and Shakespearian sub-plots, maybe they'd have something?

I don't think these are 'kosher'. The coverstuff tells it all. I wonder what they are telling on the inside in addition to the bible.

And the NCV, well, that's another


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 9, 2008)

I had never heard of the NCV before. Guess I'm too far off the 'cool' Bible _du jour_ parade to know what's what. In any case, it scares me.


----------



## FrielWatcher (Oct 9, 2008)

I have been to the Northwestern bookstores and have seen these. NW Bookstores are a local chain of Christian bookstores. I don't go there very often because most of what they carry is garbage - opinions about grace and most of the ideas written in most published "christian" books today limit God's sovereignty; trying to be inclusive, light and fluffy, especially non-sin-convicting. These "magazines" are those and the cover shows who the main focus of the content is. 

They have these for girls and boys - each cover brandishes some social picture of the girls or boys in their habitat - hanging out, doin' things. What do we see on the cover of our bibles - two words - Holy Bible, no picture, no catering graphics that have to embellish the word of God. I think that these magazines are a slippery slope. The translation version is horrible in and of itself and the verses are not numbered. The NCV very much takes away from conviction and sovereignty because it was designed to be "modern" and they went way beyond that. 

The sad thing is is that the NW Bookstores here vend a lot of NCV bibles and these magazines. Are we to do this with the Torah next? Then the whole Tanakh? The Torah in NCV for our modern Jewish teenage girls? Where is the reverence to God in these magazines where everything about it points to Him and Him alone. The cover, the first thing you see about it doesn't even do that - it points to girls in their teenage years having fun. These are meant to mask what the reader is reading - don't let 'em think you are reading the word of God - have this it'll look like your reading an everyday magazine, like Cosmo Teen, or People. I have heard, and I wish I remembered the source, that that is the reason why they made them. 

So, I don't like them at all. Print the NCV without all the graphics in the same magazine format. A child should have a full Bible given to them by a parent and it should be commemorated. This "bible" here is not an heirloom or a reference.


----------



## Grymir (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, Here's a few things I pulled off of the website for the NCV -

"Here's one more excerpt, The Lord's Prayer (Matthew 6:9-13):

Our Father in heaven, 
may your name always be kept holy.
May your kingdom come
and what you want be done,
here on earth as it is in heaven.
Give us the food we need for each day.
Forgive us for our sins,
just as we have forgiven those who
sinned against us.
And do not cause us to be tempted, 
but save us from the Evil One.

Details, details . . .

Per the Preface, the NCV is a translation from the original Hebrew and Greek languages, by the World Bible Translation Center. The translation team included members who previously worked on the NIV, NASB and NKJV translations. Current weights, measures and geography have been used where possible. Specific masculine and feminine references are retained, while generic references has been clarified (I am secure enough in my masculinity to not be bothered by this...). Figures of speech, expressions, etc. have been clarified. 

Obviously, for study purposes, the NCV is best used with other translations, but that goes for almost any translation. However, for general reading and meditation, I highly recommend the NCV"

hmm. Here's something else off of Thomas Nelson's website -

"There is an enormous desire, even among those who own multiple Bibles, to read for the sheer enjoyment. To relax and allow God's message to clearly, accurately, and eternally reach their hearts in a way they can easily comprehend. The New Century Version lets the joy return to the Bible reading."


"The joy return"? hmm. I think that that's a problem. Like the Magazine format. It won't work in the final analysis. I enjoy my old Bible. (Leather!!!)


----------



## FrielWatcher (Oct 9, 2008)

More of the Same at Amazon



> With over 1 million copies sold, the NCV innovation of the New Testament in a magazine format continues showing teen girls that the Bible is entirely understandable and relevant to their lives.



I don't know if or if not a bible should be touted by how many copies it has sold? Now there has to be two points that cannot be missed for it to be entirely relevant to every teenage girl's life - their total depravation and the necessity of repentance unto faith in Jesus Christ. In other words, if the articles in there aren't covering the WCF in a "modern" way, really how relevant is it?


----------



## Grymir (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah, Frielwatcher, The subject matter listed on the cover wouldn't be in the WCF would it? I guess it's better to Rock Your Outlook than have your sins forgiven!


----------



## FrielWatcher (Oct 9, 2008)

> I guess it's better to Rock Your Outlook than have your sins forgiven!


 seriously! 

I printed out the WCF from APM - in booklet format (print on side, flip, print the other) then staple it together all at home. Would a lot more conviction be happening if we distributed copies of the WCF with the magazine bibles? 

And what really rocks one's outlook - discovering that God is totally sovereign over all actions and happenings on this Earth including the death of infants. That God means it all for good (qualifiers) - to those who love God and are called according to His purpose. The understanding of these things would rock one's outlook quite a bit.


----------



## Grymir (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes they would. I like those printed out booklets!


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 10, 2008)

> The New Century Version (1991)
> Sponsored by Word Publishing Company, the New Century Version developed from an earlier translation, the International Children’s Bible (New Testament in 1983, Old Testament in 1986). Like the ICB, the NCV used a vocabulary limited to words found in the Living Word Vocabulary, a guide used in preparation of World Book Encyclopedia. Most of the translators came from a broad theological range of evangelical seminaries and colleges.
> The translation substituted modern equivalents for currency, weights, and measures. It retained the policy of ICB in using short sentences, and sought to update the meanings of English words that have in recent years undergone changes. The NCV translators also tried to use gender-inclusive language


Thomas, R. L. (2000). How to choose a Bible version : An introductory guide to English translations (46). Fearn, Great Britain: Christian Focus Publications.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Oct 10, 2008)

There's a great response to the Revolve New Testament magazine in the book "Fool's Gold", edited by John MacArthur.


----------

